# Count the puffers :)



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

The kribs don't count :bigsmile:

YouTube - April 22 Fish Videos 001

Picked them up at IPU in Richmond! Thanks, Angelo  and, Grant, of course for bringing them in. I just love them.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the bamboo theme! Looking good!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Love the bamboo theme! Looking good!


Thanks, Grant!!! They are sooooo cute.....I park myself infront of this tank every morning and have my coffee before going to work.

Wanted to tell you Grant that Angelo is just AMAZING!! He has saved me from so many disasters (and myself!) for MANY years  I also get a kick out of Mike (Mark?). You've got really good guys working at the Richmond store - Burnaby too, I just don't get out there as often as my weekly run to Richmond 

OOPS: Wanted to add - sorry for wiping out the male odessa barb population from the Richmond store!! They look AWESOME in with the wilds and bleeding hearts. CRAZY colors on them. Unfortunately, one female got thrown in the mix with 9 boys so, needless to say, she's VERY tired


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I count 3, but they're pretty hard to count when you are chasing them around the tank with a camera .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I count 3, but they're pretty hard to count when you are chasing them around the tank with a camera .
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


I know, I know - my camera kills are NON EXISTENT!!! I realize most of my videos make people dizzy and/or sea sick


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Thanks, Grant!!! They are sooooo cute.....I park myself in front of this tank every morning and have my coffee before going to work.
> 
> Wanted to tell you Grant that Angelo is just AMAZING!! He has saved me from so many disasters (and myself!) for MANY years  I also get a kick out of Mike (Mark?). You've got really good guys working at the Richmond store - Burnaby too, I just don't get out there as often as my weekly run to Richmond
> 
> OOPS: Wanted to add - sorry for wiping out the male odessa barb population from the Richmond store!! They look AWESOME in with the wilds and bleeding hearts. CRAZY colors on them. Unfortunately, one female got thrown in the mix with 9 boys so, needless to say, she's VERY tired


Nice! Actually we have a Mike and a Mark, Mark is very tall with dreadlocks, funny people think HE is Rastapus. What a stereotype! Yes the Odessa barbs are stunning, really unappreciated fish until people see them in their full coloration. Don't worry, we have 200 coming in next week so you can take another run at them!
Thanks for the compliments and praise! I will pass it on of course!:bigsmile:


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Nice! Actually we have a Mike and a Mark, Mark is very tall with dreadlocks, funny people think HE is Rastapus. What a stereotype! Yes the Odessa barbs are stunning, really unappreciated fish until people see them in their full coloration. Don't worry, we have 200 coming in next week so you can take another run at them!
> Thanks for the compliments and praise! I will pass it on of course!:bigsmile:


Mark it is - he's the gearhead with the bike. We have TONS to talk about whenever I run into him


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thought I counted 4 myself lol. Very nice setup & puffer's. Hoping to get some myself sooner of later. Definitely adorable fish to own.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of puffers. There is some good information on GSPs at: GreenSpottedPuffer.net


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

darb said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of puffers. There is some good information on GSPs at: GreenSpottedPuffer.net


EXCELLENT! Thanks, darb
Shelley


----------

